# more backyard  pics



## hav2hunt (May 16, 2005)

more pics


----------



## leo (May 17, 2005)

*Great pics hav2hunt*

You have a great spot there to watch them develop, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Nugefan (May 17, 2005)

*Great spot...*

how often can you go out to swing and see deer ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 17, 2005)

ahhh the swingset buck is alive and well.

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2005)

If you kill all your fescue to plant 'wildlife spring mix' you might be a redneck.....    
Cool pix man.  Thanks for posting.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## hav2hunt (May 19, 2005)

*some more!*

new pic


----------



## hav2hunt (May 19, 2005)

new pic


----------



## hav2hunt (May 19, 2005)

another pic


----------



## hav2hunt (May 24, 2005)

new pic


----------



## hav2hunt (May 24, 2005)

pic 2


----------



## hav2hunt (May 24, 2005)

pic 3


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 24, 2005)

I gotta know.  Are the swingset bucks in any danger of lead poisoning?  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman (May 30, 2005)

Bucks in velvet always impresses me. Those horns look HUGH while they are in velvet.......STUMPS!! Keep us posted as that one matures in antler growth so we can see how he turns out.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 5, 2005)

buck


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 5, 2005)

deer


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 5, 2005)

#1 buck


----------



## pendy (Jun 5, 2005)

*Hav2hunt*

Thanks for sharing. It must be fun to have the deer in your yard all the time and watch the antlers grow.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 17, 2005)

6-17 05


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 17, 2005)

6-17 2005


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 17, 2005)

buck


----------



## leo (Jun 18, 2005)

*Thats awesome hav2hunt*

It's great to watch those bucks develop on your thread   

Keep them comming


----------



## highcountryscott (Jun 20, 2005)

If I had a swing like that i'd put it in my back yard too.  
Great pics. Are those all trail cam pics or otherwise?
Are you in N. Fla.?


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 20, 2005)

i take the pics from inside my house  i live in central florida between orlando & daytona beach


----------



## striper commander (Jun 21, 2005)

When will those bucks lose there velvet. Around my place it is always the first of september.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 21, 2005)

its the same around here, late august to early september


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 25, 2005)

Dang Man, You got it going on over there. Them be some nice deer.


----------



## pendy (Jun 25, 2005)

They sure are growing. Nice pics.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 29, 2005)

more


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 29, 2005)

deer


----------



## hav2hunt (Jun 29, 2005)

buck


----------



## Atlsooner (Jun 30, 2005)

Who says Florida doesn't have any nice deer? Hav2hunt.....can I lease your backyard ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 30, 2005)

They are growing!

Keep us updated


----------



## hav2hunt (Jul 12, 2005)

three new bucks


----------



## hav2hunt (Jul 12, 2005)

they showed up this afternoon


----------



## hav2hunt (Jul 12, 2005)

looks like a 7point


----------



## hav2hunt (Jul 14, 2005)

gettin big


----------



## hav2hunt (Jul 14, 2005)

five bucks


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 14, 2005)

I can always tell the "swingset buck", by his double throat patch.  Wonder what he's going to turn into this year.

Wasn't he a nice 8pt last year?

Nice Pics.

Tommy


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool pictures. It is very neat to watch their progress.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats cool to see how much and how fast there antlers are growing . Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## hav2hunt (Aug 7, 2005)

a.m.


----------



## hav2hunt (Aug 7, 2005)

sun. a.m.


----------



## hav2hunt (Aug 9, 2005)

*rubbed out*

my little chocolate buck came in the yard tonight with hard horns.


----------



## hav2hunt (Aug 9, 2005)

close up


----------



## hnter270 (Aug 10, 2005)

if u see me in your yard shooting one of them bucks in a few months dont be alarmed


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice back yard.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 10, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 10, 2006)

*finally*

I finally had a buck come in my yard during daylight hours while I was home.This is the chocolate 7 point in previous post


----------



## leo (Jan 10, 2006)

*Glad to see you got them posted hav2hunt*

Been missing your back yard buck pics


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 13, 2006)

spike 1-13-06


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 15, 2006)

Spotted fawn in January? These two were in my this afternoon.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 15, 2006)

In my yard.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 15, 2006)

Little fawn


----------



## leo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Isn't that precious*

I miss the fawns that use to come in my yard every year, some local area construction and I haven't seen them in a couple of years 

Thanks for posting these hav2hunt, keep them coming


----------



## Heathen (Jan 16, 2006)

Must have been born late to still have spots or is y'alls rut down there alot later than here in Ga.?
Cool pics by the way


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 16, 2006)

how high of a fence do you have around your property?just kidding!awesome pics!


----------

